# Chicken and Many Peppers :)



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I fried up a chopped leek, a sliced onion, 2 cloves of smashed garlic, 
6 Italian fried peppers, and 3 jalapeño peppers, salt and pepper. 

Then fried boneless chicken breast. Put down a layer of
Peppers and onions, then chicken, then mozzarella, then more peppers and onions.
Then I put it in the microwave for 4 minutes before serving.
It was good…I served it with red mashed potatoes with the skins on.






















After cooking…


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks good!

I can't think of much else I enjoy more this time of year than fresh peppers out of the garden. 

I put them in just about everything.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I doubt I could get away with something like that here. Wife thinks all peppers are hot and of course she would notice the jalapenos first bite.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I doubt I could get away with something like that here. Wife thinks all peppers are hot and of course she would notice the jalapenos first bite.


Jalapenos are what gives it FLAVOR, Some ladies just don't have a sense of adventure.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Jalapenos are what gives it FLAVOR, Some ladies just don't have a sense of adventure.
> 
> 
> ED


Yup


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, Some Like It Hot…not everybody likes hot stuff. This did have a little heat, but not too much, just right.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like flavor and a little heat. That's why I don't like Tabasco red pepper sauce and do like Cholula and Frank's Original. Less heat and much better flavor.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

when i was a kid, i had an uncle-in-law that could do shots of Tabasco. 
as they say in the south, where he was from, deep south = somethin wrong wit dat boy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, I do tequila shots with hot sauce… after you pour the Tequila - you sprinkle in several squirts of hot sauce. The hot sauce drops to the bottom. So when you drink it, you get the Tequila first, than the hot sauce last. Awesome!

My favorite hot sauce is regular Frank’s and regular Valentino.

Now don’t go sayin’ somethin’ wrong with dat girl!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the thing about tobasco, i like it and can use it. i used to work with 2 guys, they would eat horse radish (i think thats it). that chit was HOT & NASTY !!!!!!!!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Oh my, I do tequila shots with hot sauce… after you pour the Tequila - you sprinkle in several squirts of hot sauce. The hot sauce drops to the bottom. So when you drink it, you get the Tequila first, than the hot sauce last. Awesome!
> 
> My favorite hot sauce is regular Frank’s and regular Valentino.
> 
> Now don’t go sayin’ somethin’ wrong with dat girl!


I've always thought something was wrong with you.  And I'll say it. "Sumpin' wrong wid dat gurl."

I've seen Valentino, it is at the store we normally shop but never tried it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love horseradish…I make a spread with mayo, sour cream, and horseradish.


wooleybooger said:


> I've always thought something was wrong with you.  And I'll say it. "Sumpin' wrong wid dat gurl."
> 
> I've seen Valentino, it is at the store we normally shop but never tried it.


Valentino is my favorite, it’s a little milder than Frank’s.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll have to give Valentino a try. If milder than Frank's Original that is mild indeed. That store has a large section of hot sauces from Mexico.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I mentioned that I like Frank's Original Hot Sauce and Cholula Original. These can get expensive buying those 8 to 12 oz bottles so this is what I buy.








Amazon.com : Frank's RedHot Original Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce, 1 gal - One Gallon Bulk Container of Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce to Add Flavorful Heat to Entrees, Sides, Snacks, and More : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Frank's RedHot Original Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce, 1 gal - One Gallon Bulk Container of Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce to Add Flavorful Heat to Entrees, Sides, Snacks, and More : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com




Lots cheaper by the gallon.








Amazon.com : Cholula Original Hot Sauce, 64 fl oz - One 64 Fluid Ounce Bulk Container of Hot Sauce with Mexican Peppers and Signature Spice Blend, Perfect with Tacos, Eggs, Wings, Chicken and More : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Cholula Original Hot Sauce, 64 fl oz - One 64 Fluid Ounce Bulk Container of Hot Sauce with Mexican Peppers and Signature Spice Blend, Perfect with Tacos, Eggs, Wings, Chicken and More : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com




Also pancake syrup.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mrs-Butterworth-s-Original-Thick-and-Rich-Pancake-Syrup-128-oz/10449764


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy cow! that’s a lot of hot sauce!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I mentioned that I like Frank's Original Hot Sauce and Cholula Original. These can get expensive buying those 8 to 12 oz bottles so this is what I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any truth to the rumor, that the longer that is sits around unused, the hotter that it gets?

I'm sure that with a gallon, you don't eat it very soon.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I keep mine in the fridge.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Any truth to the rumor, that the longer that is sits around unused, the hotter that it gets?
> 
> I'm sure that with a gallon, you don't eat it very soon.
> 
> ED


None get hotter that I've seen and yes that gallon will last a good while the half gallon of Cholula goes pretty fast. You do need to shake them up before using or decanting into a smaller container. Applies to all hot sauces.


----------

